# Car Meet.



## Blackbeard's

Hi Folks,

If anyone is interested in popping along I am having a car meet at my premises 113 Deerdykes View, Westfield Industrial Estate, Cumbernauld, G68 9HN.

It's on the 28th July between 12-3pm and all welcome no matter what wheels you bring, 2,3 or 4!

Never arranged a meet before and invited folk from Scotland MX5 and Z Scotland, it's a nice quiet industrial estate on a Sunday so no neighbours to annoy with noisy cars.

Invited the Monstershine guy's and Mark from Infinity Wax so they may bring some goodies if your looking for anything.

Pop along if you wish and hopefully see you there.

Ross


----------



## Soul boy 68

I love attending car meets Ross, and if I lived closer to you I'd be there quicker than a tramp jumping on chips scattered on the floor. Good luck with it. :car:


----------



## ColinG

Sounds good Ross, might try and pop along a old along the road in Livingston. Would need to bring kids mind you...


----------



## Brian1612

I have seen you in and around my estate, large pick-up type SUV with the logo on the back window? Small world! Are German cars allowed?


----------



## Blackbeard's

Small kids and big kids allowed, my toddler will be there and encouraging it to be a family event, will be cakes, sweets etc to keep the little one's happy.

Brian that will be me, its a grey L200, do you per chance stay in DPL? Absolutely Ze German brands are allowed, all makes and models.

Used to be at Knockhill track days and car shows but with work life being so busy never get the chance so wanted to try a meet at my place as it's very quiet at the weekends, especially Sunday's with lot's of parking and see how it goes, have a new customer who is a very active member of a Porsche OC so hoping to get a lot of different makes and models there.


----------



## scooobydont

I will be away at Bugjam that weekend, please post up if this is a success as will definitely attend another.


----------



## Blackbeard's

scooobydont said:


> I will be away at Bugjam that weekend, please post up if this is a success as will definitely attend another.


I will do bud, if you check on FB or Insta for me you can check how it goes, I'll take plenty of pictures and some video for a YouTube Vlog :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

Blackbeard's said:


> Small kids and big kids allowed, my toddler will be there and encouraging it to be a family event, will be cakes, sweets etc to keep the little one's happy.
> 
> Brian that will be me, its a grey L200, do you per chance stay in DPL? Absolutely Ze German brands are allowed, all makes and models.
> 
> Used to be at Knockhill track days and car shows but with work life being so busy never get the chance so wanted to try a meet at my place as it's very quiet at the weekends, especially Sunday's with lot's of parking and see how it goes, have a new customer who is a very active member of a Porsche OC so hoping to get a lot of different makes and models there.


Just the place mate! Yeah seen you a few times in the area :thumb: Do you live in the estate as well or just in here for work? If I can I will pop along, intention was to get the full car machined this week which would have been perfect for this... I am off this week as moving jobs but as per, weather isn't playing ball... Only managed to get the gloss black trim done and not particuarly well either :wall:

Wouldn't be interested in lending out a space in your shop for a like minded person to correct their car would you? :lol:


----------



## Blackbeard's

Brian1612 said:


> Just the place mate! Yeah seen you a few times in the area :thumb: Do you live in the estate as well or just in here for work? If I can I will pop along, intention was to get the full car machined this week which would have been perfect for this... I am off this week as moving jobs but as per, weather isn't playing ball... Only managed to get the gloss black trim done and not particuarly well either :wall:
> 
> Wouldn't be interested in lending out a space in your shop for a like minded person to correct their car would you? :lol:


I do stay there, what do you drive as I'm always out with the dogs (****er Spaniel and big daft Lab Retriever) so probably walked past your house and checked the car out.

I'm booked until next month and when I'm not there my mate's rewiring his SMART and adding a load of speakers :doublesho then I've to squeeze an RS that's getting some performance mods in so it's being used all month unfortunately, since I got my scissor lift installed all my mates are desperate to get in :lol:

Might have a few days free next month, even if you want to pop along and if I'm working away on my truck you can do what you need to on yours :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Shame I am way to out the way but I have got to say I love this forum for the helpful people on here. Even letting people use there space! I hope the meet goes well!


----------



## Blackbeard's

Quick weather check and cloudy with 30% chance of rain, hopefully will see some of you at the meet,

Cheers,

Ross


----------



## scooobydont

How did it go?


----------



## rojer386

I've only just found you on social media mate and was in Manchester for FittedUK this weekend. 

I'm only just down the road from you as well so hopefully if you have another meet I'll be there.


----------



## ColinG

Blackbeard's said:


> Quick weather check and cloudy with 30% chance of rain, hopefully will see some of you at the meet,
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ross


Hope it went well Ross? Ended up having a friend from Spain over for the weekend, so sorry couldn't make it...


----------



## Brian1612

Hopefully went well, I totally forgot sadly! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

I'm sure Ross will be along to confirm but i follow him on Instagram so theres been a few posts and it was a good turnout and success despite the weather :wall:

I was at Fitted with rojer386 otherwise I'd have went but theres talk of another in a couple of month so hopefully I'll be clear for that one :thumb:


----------



## Blackbeard's

Hi Folks,

It went well considering the horrible weather, it was good having some car focused chat with fellow petrol heads.

I'll definitely be organizing another (and maybe spread the word a bit more) with a view to having a few throughout the year.

I'll pop some pictures up....


----------



## RossC

Some pictures



















































Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Looks like a good little day that mate! Good assortment of scottish snacks there as well 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RossC

Brian1612 said:


> Looks like a good little day that mate! Good assortment of scottish snacks there as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Can't beat a tea cake!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------

